# Ladue pike/walleye/cats/bass



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

hittin ladue tomorrow hopin for a pike or 2....wonderin if anyone has done any good there lately?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What time you heading out? I plan on being on the water around 10. Saw a post a week or so ago about some Pike being caught out there.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

be out early launching off the 44 bridge area....be in a 15ft fisher....what u goin for tomorrow?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hopefully Bass, I'll most likely be launching from the 44 launch too. And your Fisher is a foot longer than mine!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

good luck! guess ill c ya there


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Drove past Ladue 422 Causeway at 11pm, There were 10 cars parked along with guys fishing and atleast 1 boat near the bridge. Anyone care to give a report?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

They were probably fishing for crappie, catfish or walleye. I spent a number of years trying that whole night bite fishing off of the causeway for walleye and in about 5 years of trying I caught one 16 incher. Just to tell you how rare it is to actually get one out there, if you get one you will remember it for the rest of your life. I wouldn't waste your time as they bite a lot better at Mosquito at night. There are no walleye at Ladue!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Shorefishin said:


> Drove past Ladue 422 Causeway at 11pm, There were 10 cars parked along with guys fishing and atleast 1 boat near the bridge. Anyone care to give a report?


They've been smashing the eyes'. I personally have seen 2 over 28 inches and 1 was 29 1/2. Some real HOGS. It's starting to cool off now, right after ice out is usually the best time.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow i had no idea there was that kind of size in there


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> wow i had no idea there was that kind of size in there


Few and far between.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

This is what I meant. When a nice one or two is caught, we will always remember it. There is maybe two days a year when the nice fish are caught! Don't get me wrong, I have seen them caught, it is just rare. I still have it on my calendar the day I caught mine.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

There are some decent to nice sized eyes in Ladue. I had heard of there being some nice there and i had doubted it until two years ago when i was fishing under the Rt 44 bridge for crappie one evening in standing in about 
1-1 1/2 foot of water. i was resting and the jig i was using was resting just about a foot in front me and about 3-6 inches under the surface and it was inhaled by a nice 23 inch eye that scared crap out of me as i was not expecting anything to take the jig with it being some close to me and the shoreline. but they are are hard to come by unless you really get to know the lake. from what i have heard the eyes frequent the area between the Rt 44 bridge and the 422 bridge due to the cover and the structure the is present. 

I must admit they are there when they want to be. 
You just have to be there when they dont want you to be.

good luck!!!!!


----------



## .RiverRat (Mar 27, 2008)

I have done well on eyes from ice off till the end of April, with my personal best a 27" female on Good Friday 1994 (put her back). They are there, but i'd be lying if I told you it was easy. Take an extra battery especially if it's windy. Probably the most eyes I've caught have been between the causeway and the 44 launch when the water is still real cold. After it warms up they are scattered and deep. If you want dinner, work that area slow and right on the bottom, and you'll get some nice dinner sized eyes, with the normal amount of crappie thrown in.Never really caught any monsters there for some reason. Of course, I don't fish in the dark either.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm so the i guess i gotta get out there at night


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a couple customers that have been trolling the NE side of the causeway along the rocks the past 3 weeks.This past week was slow, but they caught an average of 4-5 per night the previous 2 weeks.These were not small fish with the largest going 8 1/2lbs, smallest was just under 5lbs.They usually fish from 9pm -1-3am..........Mark


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

It is funny you say that bassmastermjb b/c when I am out there, the boats never are pulling anything in. They troll about 5-10 passes and then go home. Your customer must have a secret spot. I take my boat out there and you cannot even get to the right areas b/c of all of the casters. So, I started casting. There might be 20-30 people out there and believe me when someone catches one, everyone knows about it. Maybe 2-3 people get one. I guess we can just give it a shot and see what happens. I think it is about over now though>


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay guys...i have fished ladue for some years and believe me there are walleyes to be had. From easter up to mid summer if your willing to look. The big hole ( 25 ft. Deep) in front of the dam produces well,size and numbers. A guy named bob tomasko taught me with a cassette and a map. Hay ,if you cant find them, just sit back, have a soda and enjoy that pretty lil fishin hole. Polecat out.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

polecat said:


> Hay guys...i have fished ladue for some years and believe me there are walleyes to be had. From easter up to mid summer if your willing to look. The big hole ( 25 ft. Deep) in front of the dam produces well,size and numbers. A guy named bob tomasko taught me with a cassette and a map. Hay ,if you cant find them, just sit back, have a soda and enjoy that pretty lil fishin hole. Polecat out.


I've used Bob Tomasko's Learn A Lake System too...and if you ask me they'll pay for themselves the first time you use them. D'Arcy Egan actually put me in touch with Bob after seeing the Outdoors Ohio Episode they shot with him. After seeing Bob put D'Arcy and Joe on a 4ft muskie I figured it couldn't hurt to pick his brain. Unfortunately Bob doesn't have a website, but if you'd like I can forward his contact information to you. This guy has been fishing, mapping, and charting these lakes for years...and he'll tell you exactly how to be successful. PM me if you'd like me to send you Bob Tomasko's contact information.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ill be tryin ladue tomorrow night from shore hopin for some eyes or maybe some crappie gonna be cold but o well....


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Few and far between.


maybe there few and far between, but i saw some dude catch a monster tonight.....definitely a fish ohio....at least 6 or 7 pounds....bigger than anything ive seen out of mosquito


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

however i was not able to catch any walleye myself, all though i did manage this 3 pound largemouth


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Fish HAMMER!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> however i was not able to catch any walleye myself, all though i did manage this 3 pound largemouth
> View attachment 20142


Nice bass! That is what you can be fishing for at LaDue. It is a very, very good big bass lake. Lots of very nice sized bass.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have heard of some excellent sized bass being pulled out lately including one over6lbs and another 6.5 lbs.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

as for the eyes I have put 3 4+ hour trip into trying to get an eye. I have only seen one eye and a pike caught.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why are you so anti walleye sir?


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

who??????????


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Nice bass! That is what you can be fishing for at LaDue. It is a very, very good big bass lake. Lots of very nice sized bass.


There are NO BASS in Ladue, I repeat NO BASS in Ladue. What you should be targeting is WALLEYE. There are plenty of nice healthy WALLEYE just waiting to be caught.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmm weird


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> There are NO BASS in Ladue, I repeat NO BASS in Ladue. What you should be targeting is WALLEYE. There are plenty of nice healthy WALLEYE just waiting to be caught.


I forgot what lake we were talking about. Just check these pics of those healthy wallyeye!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=116273


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

haha those are some nice lookin ladue walleye right there


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are stupid white Perch! Lake is full of them and WALLEYE!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Those are stupid white Perch! Lake is full of them and WALLEYE!


The small one might be a white perch. Any other perch in those pics are in the walleyes stomachs. What you get them on? Hot dogs under a bobber?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Brautwurst, I tried hot dogs and only caught Walleye. Those dumb fish will eat anything!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

strawberry flavored corn


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> There are NO BASS in Ladue, I repeat NO BASS in Ladue. What you should be targeting is WALLEYE. There are plenty of nice healthy WALLEYE just waiting to be caught.


no bass at all in there go after the walleyes


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

is there anywhere at ladue thats not a huge PITA to put a boat in?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> is there anywhere at ladue thats not a huge PITA to put a boat in?



not only are there no bass there are no boat launches either. They closed them up at the end of last year. sorry guys!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

figured as much just thought i would ask


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nope, Washinton St. boat ramp get a little easier as the water drops, but lets hope that doesn't happen for a LONG time. Take lots of rope or a buddy and it'll make your launching alot easier.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

had a buddy and rope last time, still wasnt that easy...haha


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If that's the case, go get a cheap pair of rubber hip waders from Dicks. Best $20 I've spent towards fishing Ladue!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ya i got some chest waders that i will be utilizing next time i fish there


----------



## bassindave (May 9, 2008)

Was out at Ladue most of day yesterday got 3 bass between 2-4lbs and 1 good pike that was around 8-10 lbs fished mostly around mid-section of lake variety of baits, water is up a little as well


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

what did u get the pike on?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

As for launching out of ladue, just put your buddy in your boat undo the straps and back in fast. It will shoot off of the trailer. Then go park your car and have your buddy back into shore and jump on. As for loading, just back your trailer into the water and have your buddy drive it right on to your trailer. I fish with a 16.5' boat and this is all we do. As for walleye, there are some in there but good luck catching them.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just to get out of the house,I used to night fish next to the boat rental back in the 80's for the huge channel cats.There would be some old man that would launch at 3am every time I was there. He would head south of the 422 bridge.Like clockwork, he would be back at the ramp by 7am with a live well full of bass.He would just show them off to the guys launching and release them back into the lake.NO BS, this guy would have at least 1 8lb bass and had nothing under 5lbs.All he used was surface lures(Barney Spoons, Chug Bugs and Hula Poppers).Caught my first bass on a DeLong Bass Witch there when I was 8 years old and my personal best was a shade under 9lbs on a Barney Spoon caught in the early 80's. There are some real big bass in LaDue,Just have to put the time in and you'll figure them out.I'm not even going to mention anything about the walleye there because most guys don't think there are any in the lake................Mark


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i definitely believe u about those bass...ive seen quite a few monsters and caught some nice ones myself


----------



## TheOhioFishermen (Mar 27, 2011)

i went to ladue yesterday with a chartruse orange twister tail and some roostertails on the cozway and caught a 19 inch smallie on the rocks along with a 17 inch largemouth, a few smaller smallmouth and largemouth, and a 19 pound channel cat


----------

